# Knoxville, IA Swap Meet: 04/22/18



## wrongway (Mar 26, 2018)

There will be a Swap Meet at the Knoxville, Iowa Hy-Vee in April. We had this last year and it went quite well!


----------



## rrtbike (Apr 16, 2018)

This is coming up this coming Sunday!


----------

